# Office 365 >  >  ListView Control in Office 365 64 Bits.

## Bicon

I have tried to use the ListView Control in Excel Office 365 - 64 Bits and after register the control through copying the object MSCOMCTL.OCX to the SysWOW64 Folder and register it with the RegSvr32.Exe command it hasn't being possible to use it.  I have found many posts telling that if you copy the control to the following folder it will be resolved: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\root\vfs\SystemX86.  It is notorious that the path of this folder is a 32 Bits version since it has the (x86) in there and the issue/problem I'm having is with Office 365 - 64 Bits.

Is there some solution, best alternative of get a similar result of use a control like the listview for the VBA Code (VBA Forms) in Office 365 - 64 Bits?

Thank You in Advance.

----------


## Andy Pope

There are a number of additional controls that have no 64bit equivalent, such as treeview and listview.

The treeview control has been replicated using controls that are supported. But I have not seen the same for listview.
Depending upon the features you need from that control, compared to standard listbox, you should be able to build it using frame, labels, images and textboxes. Whether it's worth doing only you will know.

----------

